# Transducer causing rooster tail behind boat



## AnglerC (Dec 16, 2016)

My transducer was causing a big rooster tail behind the boat this summer. Any idea what would cause that and how to fix it?


----------



## Johnny (Dec 16, 2016)

please post some photos of how you have it mounted now.
then the gallery can provide you with accurate feedback.


----------



## NautiBuoys (Dec 17, 2016)

Could be a number of issues without seeing your setup. However, 2 of the more common are:
1) the transducer is mounted too deep. Typically it should be about even with the hull. If it is, trying tilting the front of the transducer slightly up or down; and,
2) the gap between the transducer and the transducer bracket is 'jetting' the water up. Try filling that gap; I have used hockey tape temporaily and when I confirmed that was my issue, I cut a rubber toilet flange in half and secured it. I did not want to fill that gap with silicone or 5200 so transducer could still kick up if hit.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 18, 2016)

NautiBuoys said:


> Could be a number of issues without seeing your setup. However, 2 of the more common are:
> 
> 2) the gap between the transducer and the transducer bracket is 'jetting' the water up. Try filling that gap; I have used hockey tape temporaily and when I confirmed that was my issue, I cut a rubber toilet flange in half and secured it. I did not want to fill that gap with silicone or 5200 so transducer could still kick up if hit.



+ 2 on this. My old transducer did exactly what you describe and it had a gap between the transducer unit and bracket. My new transducer came with a piece that fills that gap and I no longer have the problem. Both were Humminbird, btw.


----------



## Johnny (Dec 18, 2016)

Dubs - so that is what that little filler piece is for ??? LOL
having never had a fancy fish finder before, I wondered what
that little filler piece was for - - - - now I know - thanks.


----------



## Al U Minium (Dec 18, 2016)

When you find out, let us know. I want to do it, one on each side of the motor.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 19, 2016)

LDUBS said:


> NautiBuoys said:
> 
> 
> > Could be a number of issues without seeing your setup. However, 2 of the more common are:
> ...



+3
Had same issue with Hummingbird transducer. They actually made a little rubber plug to go into the gap in the tranducer bracket. I called them and they sent it to me for free.


----------



## AnglerC (Dec 19, 2016)

A few issues... First it's in storage and I can't get at till spring for pictures. Sorry Johnny...

Secondly... I had installed the transducer several years ago. It has performed perfectly. Then last year I completely rebuilt the boat. From the hull up. Add a livewell, pumps, new foam, deck carpet and paint. I'm not completely finished yet but I did get it out on the water before I put it in storage and when I did that is when I discovered this rooster tail issue.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 22, 2016)

Johnny said:


> Dubs - so that is what that little filler piece is for ??? LOL
> having never had a fancy fish finder before, I wondered what
> that little filler piece was for - - - - now I know - thanks.



Yep, it would be easy to toss that small rubber piece aside not knowing what it was for. Haha

Now I wish I could get the fish finder to ignore my downrigger weights. Drives my nuts.


----------



## Johnny (Dec 23, 2016)

> *Yep, it would be easy to toss that small rubber piece aside not knowing what it was for. Haha*



when I was installing my new Humminbird Helix 5, the directions said to install the filler piece.
from what I remember, it did not say "why" - just do it . . . . so I did.
I did not notice any spray or roostertail when driving at speeds. so it must work.
on my next rig, I will make double sure I don't loose that little filler thingamajig !!!


----------



## AnglerC (Jan 3, 2017)

Can one purchase this little filler piece online? :lol:


----------



## Johnny (Jan 3, 2017)

Angler, you have to be a little more specific as to what make, model and year FF you have.
I think the consensus would be to contact the manufacturer's customer service.
I have seen dead fish finders and transducers on ebay "parts only".
maybe you can find one that will fit yours or you can modify it to fit.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hmmm. You didn't have the issue before you rebuilt the boat. After redoing the boat, you have the rooster tail.

Seems that something changed... i.e. weight in the stern; bow heavier now; etc. 

If it were mine, I'd certainly try making some sort of filler. 

As a matter of fact, I also have a rooster tail on my newish 1652 G3. Didn't bother me much, but it won't take a lot of time to try the "wrapping tape around the gap to see if it solves the problem". If the tape fixes it, I can make up a piece of aluminum and fit it into the opening.

richg99

p.s. I learn something every time I get on this site. Thanks, guys.....


----------



## AnglerC (Jan 4, 2017)

All good stuff guys thanks. Didn't think of just wrapping tape around it to see if that fixes it. I have a HumminBird 587 ci. 

When I did the re-build I removed the trolling motor and everything off the bow. Now all that's up there is the anchor. I did however install a livewell about mid point in the boat. Parallel to the transom. I can include a link to the build in here if anyone want's to see it. But I have the issue with the rooster tail with the livewell empty. Never thought about trying it with water in the livewell to see what happens.


----------

